# سؤال عن حديدو سيانيد الصوديوم



## احبكم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يقال ان حديدو سيانيد الصوديوم متوفر بالسوق ويستخدم لطلاء المعادن ولكن عندما اذهب واسال عنه 
في السوق يقولون ليس عندنا بضاعه بهذا الاسم ، فهل حديدوسيانيد الصوديوم له اسم تجاري يعرف به؟


----------

